
10 Simple Tips for Launching a Website - Tawheed
http://sixrevisions.com/web-development/10-simple-tips-for-launching-a-website/
======
pedalpete
I think lots of items in this article are misleading or unrealistic.

1) though cloud based services are great for the capability of scaling, you
will likely need to focus on your product more than scaling it. You'd hit the
jackpot if you needed to expand resources right away on your first try.

2) the author mentions a few times 'have content ready to publish', 'plan
tasks', 'show site visitors a roadmap', but in the early stages, you should be
ready to get feedback and make changes quickly. You may have some ideas, but
within the first few weeks, you'll likely learn or discover much better ways
of doing things. Nothing wrong with planning ahead, but committing to writing
content which will likely need major overhaul is just a waste of time at this
stage.

3) 'Contact your friends and family about the site launch' really? did that
need to be said? 'don't forget to breath'!

